# Push Pole Brackets



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone have any new ideas on a push pole bracket? Something similar to what Renzetti offers. I mean less expensive.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I cut mine on a band saw out of 1" starboard.  They have lasted for a year so far with no issues.  I made them wrap around the pole a little so the pole actually clips into them.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Get ahold of anytide. He makes them. I love mine.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The pushpole clips I've used for years and years by Moonlighter are still being made (and might be the cheapest, durable ones made....).

Here's their website....http://www.moonlighterpushpoles.com/fiberglass.php

The clips are listed under accessories, good luck.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I make them in thru-bolt or top mount snagless designs. Sets of three or two. Patent applied and pending. Kinda still getting a little more organized before officially making a sale section ad. PM if interested.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

Have heard some bad things about the Vmarine holders-regarding broken poles. Something to do with them not flexing or something. Not personal experience, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Stiffy actually recommends not using metal holders due to breakage. But then again they sell plastic holders. So take that for what its worth. : HaMm3r those look sharp. What material is it? And are you gonna offer a larger base? Most skiffs came with the Stiffys. Which had 3 holes in a large area. It would be nice if your base could cover the three holes. I happen to have mine off while I am doing a refurb. PM me if you want me to get a measurement for ya.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Stiffy actually recommends not using metal holders due to breakage. But then again they sell plastic holders. So take that for what its worth. :  HaMm3r those look sharp. What material is it? And are you gonna offer a larger base? Most skiffs came with the Stiffys. Which had 3 holes in a large area. It would be nice if your base could cover the three holes. I happen to have mine off while I am doing a refurb. PM me if you want me to get a measurement for ya.


I can speak to the question about using bare metal as a material to hold a push pole. The problem is fairly obvious if you think about it. Aluminum or steel is much harder than a carbon fiber, graphite or fiberglass pole so those materials will wear against the metal and eventually fail. Even when clipped, strapped or bungee'd, push poles wobble and flex against the metal with every bump and shake of the boat, whether that's from running in chop or trailering down the road, and over time will compromise the pole's integrity. I had conversations with push pole manufacturers about this and none recommend metal holders, which is part of the reason I went with a high density, UV resistant polyethylene (originally I was looking to make them out of aluminum).

Swampfox, right now I'm only making them in 2" base diameters, although I am experimenting with a 1.75" base version specifically to fit Gheenoe rails. The 2" overlap a bit. Can't make any promises on a larger size at this early stage. I would first need to know what the minimum necessary diameter for coverage would need to be, then look at various ways that could be accomplished. Perhaps simply a larger, optional baseplate would be all that was needed.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

These are what I use on my skiff, they are meant to hold tools on a fire truck which means the boat could do a dozen rolls on the interstate, the boat could be shattered into pieces but the clips would still be held on to pieces of the pole. They are cheap on multiple fire equipment magazines and websites.



My second choice would be the ones from skinny water solutions. I believe it was mentioned earlier in thread.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Stiffy actually recommends not using metal holders due to breakage. But then again they sell plastic holders. So take that for what its worth. :  HaMm3r those look sharp. What material is it? And are you gonna offer a larger base? Most skiffs came with the Stiffys. Which had 3 holes in a large area. It would be nice if your base could cover the three holes. I happen to have mine off while I am doing a refurb. PM me if you want me to get a measurement for ya.


My stiffy hybrid is now a two piece push pole because of v-marine holders


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the issue is surface contact, your basically bending the pole over a corner with V style /similar brackets. 
~and they arent snag-free with a bungee perm. affixed to bracket.

solved >> 


with the tight arc rails on gheenoes/ similar you need a wide 360' bracket in the middle or you cant spread them far enough apart to any good without over-binding pole /rails. ~~~~ your pole be floppin'  



http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets

good luck


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Anytide do those rotate or are they fixed? If they rotated that would take a lot of binding/pressure points out of the equation. 

Edit: these do rotate 360 and they are now on my short list. If they will cover up the three Stiffy holes


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> the issue is surface contact, your basically bending the pole over a corner with V style /similar brackets.
> ~and they arent snag-free with a bungee perm. affixed to bracket.
> 
> solved >>
> ...


That's an easy fix! Just use snag proof rods and reels!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> with the tight arc rails on gheenoes/ similar you need a wide 360' bracket in the middle or you cant spread them far enough apart to any good without over-binding pole /rails. ~~~~ your pole be floppin'


On a Gheenoe you could certainly use a conventional hook style holder like the one Anytide makes, or you can just position the holders so that the push pole is on the outside of the bow/stern brackets and on the inside of the center one. You can see an example of that mounting style in my pictures above. Still plenty of spacing to hold the pole securely. I've got a professional photographer doing some installed photos for me, so will have some better shots in the near future.

If someone really wants a center hook, I figure there's enough of those style holders available that I don't plan on making them. I'd rather recommend pairing up Anytide's with my double set, than copying an already proven product.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i make baseplates to cover /match any exising hole pattern if applicable.
ive made several sets of snag-free to cover the stiffi hole pattern etc.


those are nice HaM..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My PP holders came from Acon Marine. They fold flat when not in use which helps while fly fishing. It also helps to keep from tripping or falling on them


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> i make baseplates to cover /match any exising hole pattern if applicable.
> ive made several sets of snag-free to cover the stiffi hole pattern etc.
> 
> 
> those are nice HaM..


+1!  Not only does he make them to cover the hole pattern, he made mine to use the existing holes from the Stiffy clips I replaced.  No new holes to drill!  Awesome brackets, and awesome guy.



















Pete


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks Pete !!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the stiffy with the small bungee loop to hold the pole. Pole has never moved an inch. Ran the pole into a dock a few times and not a bit of trouble.


----------



## fastrack1 (Jun 19, 2014)

My stiffy hybrid is now a two piece push pole because of v-marine holders[/quote]

I just install v Marine spindle holders.  Can you elaborate on what happened?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no clue why all the guys have issues with the V-marine, I have installed 5 sets on different boats including my boat and no one has had a single issue. I'm talking a combined hours over 1000hrs with zero issues. 

Creek


----------

